# Solved: cd/dvd drive not detected



## devagral (Aug 1, 2007)

hi friends, 
i have a roxio creator le-dell edition installed on my computer alongwith ST-DT-LT DVD+RW GWA41648 DVD/CD ROM DRIVE .
whenever i try to copy or burn a cd i get " no drive detected.
my rom drive is working allright.
thnx in anticipation


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

Try uninstalling the DVD drive from the device manager then reboot your computer, windows should automatically detect drive and install the driver. Also you could try checking the BIOS if your DVD drive is being detected. If not try to reseat the cables of the drive then test it again.


----------



## devagral (Aug 1, 2007)

thnx for reply.perhaps i could not make myself clear.my computer is detecting the drive and it is playing cd/dvd.it is only when i try to burn cd/dvd that my burning soft ware-roxio in this case- says "drive not detected".
further i 'm a biginner and hence unable to check bios etc.pl.see if u can help.thnx


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah I know your issue that you are unable to burn. Although your CD/DVD drive may play CD's or DVD's but it does not burn. It is possible that the driver is corrupted and this is the reason your burning software unable to detect the drive. So I suggested that you uninstall the CD/DVD device so the driver will be corrected by your operating system.


----------



## devagral (Aug 1, 2007)

hi zyper95
uninstalled my rom drive thru device mgr and rebooted.windows found 'new hardware' and installed it. but roxio still showing 'no drive detected'
about a month ago i had successfully burnt a juke box audio cd.thru roxio, but now ca'nt do even that.is it possible that something has gone wrong with roxio software itself?


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

It is possible....have you tried other burning software?


----------



## devagral (Aug 1, 2007)

no. i do't have any other software available at the moment.should i uninstall and reinstall roxio? my problem is that i am a novice in computers and ,as such, afraid of doing all these things, lest i should damage my o/s, because to reinstal o/s is almost impossible for me.


----------



## Jon1001 (Jun 28, 2007)

Try a different burning software. CDBXP is very good and it's free.


----------

